# Vermeer TR-90 Tedder/Rake



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

Do any of you have any experience with the TR-90 Tedder/Rake combination with grass hay? I'm looking at one because I need a tedder and it can be a backup for my old NH 256. Thanks!


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

What is the difference? Does the Vermeer go wider to build a larger windrow?

I have never seen one and am curious. To me it appears the Vermeer has fixed arms that do not articulate, and the difference between raking and tedding is if the basket is down. If so that would eliminate one weakness in the NH machine. But I like the articulated arms because it is not as forceful with the hay and is easier on the leaves. 
Can you adjust the working width as we can with the NH? 
When I was considering replacing my NH 254 rake tedder I was considering the Hesston. It will go wider, rake to the middle or to one side, or ted. I use a 30 hp tractor to rake and ted and the Hesston would require a 40 or 45 hp tractor to keep the front tires on the ground when picking up the machine.

Something I sometimes like to do is to set one rotor to ted and one to rake. That way the outsides of the final windrow are moved closer together but still have good drying action. Then the next morning I will use the machine as a rake spread out to full width.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks! Here's the link: TR-90 - Vermeer Corporation

I will use it mostly for tedding I've just gotten to the point where much of my equipment is pretty old and I like having a backup. I finally replaced my old IH-37 baler this year so I'll have more time to fix the other things when they break.

I looked for a NH 254/255, but couldn't find any, in good shape, close to me.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

I dont have experience with the Vermeer-but I do have experience with the Lely Lotus 300-which as far as I can tell, is the same machine as the Vermeer TR 90. If you want a combination tedder and rake-check into a Kuhn GRS. In my opinion, the Lely Lotus 300 (or Vermeer TR90) does not rake or ted very well-although it does ted better than it rakes. We only use it if everything else we have that rakes or teds is broken-which boils down to not very often. I know there are a number of people who would completely disagree with me on this-but we get along much better with a tedder (Kuhn 5001), and a rotary rake.


----------



## acarpenter (Jan 21, 2009)

A couple of years ago, I looked at the Kuhn version at the Sunbelt Expo. The folks there said they were ok if you were handling 50 ac or less of hay. Otherwise, they recommended that a small producer get a two basket tedder & small rotary rake for just a little more money.

Basically, they said the combo machines did an OK job at tedding & raking when you could get two, specialized machines to save lots of time & headache.

Just what I have run across in my research on the subject...

Andy


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I raked with a Kuhn GRS combo machine and found they did both OK, but not as well as a dedicated rotary rake or a dedicated tedder. I went and bought a little used NH two basket tedder at an auction and use 258 rollabar rake for a small operation. But I would agree with a small operation the combo unit may be the ticket. The NH 256 would be great when the hay is dryer and you do not get that roping effect that happens in wetter hay with a rollabar rake. Have not used a Vermeer, but I imagine they are competitive with the other combo units. Watch for SWMN on-line, he has great luck with Vermeer products and has me looking into them...for when I grow my operation up and make some more money.


----------

